# A white guy and a black dude in Cape Town



## Patton'sbtard (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi,

My buddy are a few weeks from getting out of the Army and we want to live in South Africa for six months. We want to take a few classes at the Uni and party. I have a few questions. I like black girls and want to know if black girls in Cape Town like white boys or if they are prejeduced because of the past. Funny thing is, my black friend--but light skinned--only dates white girls. I want to know if I can date black girls and he can date white girls? 

Of course we can, but compared to America, how much more difficult will it be for each of us to date black and white?

We know some RSA guys that guarded our FOB and but they are bitter old ******** and not very helpful.

Also, will $1000 a month get us a nice furnished pad in Camps Bay? I did some research but dont really know what the prices are or where we should live...greenpoint?

Can someone please give us the 411 on the real estate rental market in Cape Town.

Cars: We wanna get a cool car to impress the girls. It seems like it's tough to import a car into South Africa. Is it possible to ship one to Zambia and just drive it around in Cape Town? Or can I import my 2008 Jeep Cherokee and not pay too much to do so if we are going to leave after six months. 

Thanks.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

Patton'sbtard said:


> Hi,
> 
> My buddy are a few weeks from getting out of the Army and we want to live in South Africa for six months. We want to take a few classes at the Uni and party. I have a few questions. *I like black girls and want to know if black girls in Cape Town like white boys or if they are prejeduced because of the past. * Funny thing is, my black friend--but light skinned--only dates white girls. I want to know if I can date black girls and he can date white girls?
> 
> ...


It will be difficult to date a native black girl. In Cape Town, most of them are Xhosas. Don't be arrogant and just respect her, maybe you will succeed.

There are tons of mixed marriages in Cape town between Coloured & White people. Coloured don't define themselves as Black.


However, your chances to date girl from Zimbabwe, Ghana or Congo will be higher. Don't try to date a Somali girl if you don't look for problems....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Patton'sbtard said:


> Hi,
> 
> My buddy are a few weeks from getting out of the Army and we want to live in South Africa for six months. We want to take a few classes at the Uni and party. I have a few questions. I like black girls and want to know if black girls in Cape Town like white boys or if they are prejeduced because of the past. Funny thing is, my black friend--but light skinned--only dates white girls. I want to know if I can date black girls and he can date white girls?
> 
> ...


 thay has to be the funniest Post I have read on theis BB


----------



## Patton'sbtard (Dec 5, 2010)

arnaud said:


> It will be difficult to date a native black girl. In Cape Town, most of them are Xhosas. Don't be arrogant and just respect her, maybe you will succeed.
> 
> There are tons of mixed marriages in Cape town between Coloured & White people. Coloured don't define themselves as Black.
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## frank sommes (Dec 23, 2010)

Patton'sbtard said:


> Hi,
> 
> My buddy are a few weeks from getting out of the Army and we want to live in South Africa for six months. We want to take a few classes at the Uni and party. I have a few questions. I like black girls and want to know if black girls in Cape Town like white boys or if they are prejeduced because of the past. Funny thing is, my black friend--but light skinned--only dates white girls. I want to know if I can date black girls and he can date white girls?
> 
> ...


If you want to date a girl here, just remember first of all that a girl is a girl, no matter what colour she is. If you treat that girl the proper way, and respect her culture and the norms of the country, then you should get along well- provided you have some pick up lines...


----------

